
Dozens of immigrants ... coerced into giving up visas and green cards - uppercasenut
http://www.businessinsider.com/trump-immigration-ban-travel-ban-2017-1
======
pharrington
This article is garbage, read the introduction of the lawsuit itself:
[https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/3438631/EDVA-
Amen...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/3438631/EDVA-Amended-
Complaint.pdf)

~~~
codegeek
Here is the Introduction verbatim:

"This ban, when first promulgated, included individuals on immigrant visas and
returning lawful permanent residents."

So why is it ok for returning lawful permanent residents to be banned ? To
become a permanent resident, you have to go through tons of paperwork and
background checks already. It takes anywhere from 9-12 months to even years to
get a green card. The point is that this executive order completely ignored
lawful PRs and that is totally unfair and probably unconstitutional. Whats
next ? Naturalized citizens ? Then who is next ?

I can understand banning non-americans. But lawful Permanent Residents are
considered "US Persons" as per definition which means they have all the rights
as a citizen except the right to vote and run for office. If I was PR who was
treated like this, I will be furious. Period. And I love America.

~~~
pharrington
It's not OK, it's totally fucked. However, I was saying the article was poor
reporting. That has nothing at all to do with with my views on the policies
and actions in play.

~~~
codegeek
oh ok. I read your post and my take away was that this entire topic is
garbage. My bad.

------
concinds
Questions:

1\. Do these people, who were coerced into "cancelling" their immigrant visas,
have to go through the whole process again, or, since they were coerced, will
their visa be reactivated?

2\. What are the consequences of this on the administration?

~~~
neaden
I don't think anyone knows the answer to either of these questions at this
point. It will depend on what happens next.

------
oh_sigh
What's with the empty brackets in the title?

~~~
uppercasenut
I meant to say that the title is redacted. IIRC [...] would do it but the site
skipped the ....

~~~
haikuginger
FWIW, a plain ellipsis should replace any number of words redacted for
brevity. E.g., "The US government is violating the due process, equal
protection, and habeas corpus rights of immigrants," becomes "The US
government is violating the... rights of immigrants."

If replacing a word with another word to convey missing contextual meaning-
e.g., "I won't do business with [Mr. Trump] in the future," that's when you
pull out the brackets.

~~~
dragonwriter
Bracketed ellipses are often used in quoted material to mark elisions to make
clear that the ellipses are inserted by the party relaying the quote to mark a
elision, not ellipses present in the original text.

 _Most_ (maybe even all) formal sources that I've encountered use this style,
not unbracketed ellipses.

------
uppercasenut
going to comment on my own submission: it's hard to underestimate the damage
done to these people. Leaving aside the life /torture/death cases, and just
assuming that they are regular immigrants: They have sold everything they own
and probably gone heavily in debt to finance the trip....to essentially
paradise. And now?

~~~
phd514
A similar thing happened to 91 Cuban refugees that were in transit to the US
when Obama ended the policy of granting residency to any who reached the US.

~~~
e40
There's a big difference between the current situation and the one you point
out: the current immigrants were known in advance and traveling legally
between their home country and ours. The Cubans were not known until they
arrived. That is, Obama had no way to know they were in transit. Trump could
have known he was stranding people, had he asked and if the INS has the data
accessible.

~~~
phd514
The difference isn't that big. It had been US policy for decades to grant
residency to Cuban refugees. Obama could have made the change effective as of
a date a couple months in the future to avoid stranding those in transit but
he chose instead to make it effective immediately.

